# Bass Addicts Baits?



## Captain Ahab (Jan 23, 2008)

Well the gloves are off - as some of you know I dabble in making soft plastic baits - baits that catch fish, lots of fish!!

Bass Addict is also making soft plastic - well maybe they are baits, time will tell.

Mr. Bass has generously offered to double the prizes in the upcoming Memorial Day contest if the winning fish is caught on his bait.

I am willing to offer a prize if anyone catches a fish on his baits  

Shall we take a look:

My baits:





















Bass Addicts Baits:











*It is on!*


----------



## pbw (Jan 23, 2008)

:lol:

I bet its a PCbait winner.


----------



## pbw (Jan 23, 2008)

This reminds me of a "THROW DOWN WITH BOBBY FLAY" unsure why but


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 23, 2008)

Thats great esquired, but i seen what i can produce, we have all seen and fished your baits. Mine havent been fished yet but have a hell lot of more action than yours in the tank (and they are a better pour in my opinion). I stand by my statement Mr. David Esquired or whatever u want to call yourself, lets just let the people decide...


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 23, 2008)

Can you Smell what the Esquired is Pouring?


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 23, 2008)

esquired said:


> Can you Smell what the Esquired is Pouring?



You must be that geeky guy in the background with the stupid glasses and blue shirt


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 24, 2008)

Just so everyone understands - this post is made in good fun only. BassAddict is one of the good friends that I have made on this forum and we always are busting on each other. 

With that said:

1. I am sure Bass Addicts baits will *look* great;

2. I am sure his baits might even *smell* great;

3. I am sure he will do a fine job putting the Bass Addict touch so that the baits will *feel *great; and,

4. I am certain that *MY* baits will *catch* great!!!!!!



Oh look, another fish surrenders to Esquired's Baits:


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 24, 2008)

HEHEHE its all in good fun all, actually i was hopeing to get a rise out of Esquired, im kind of missing him since the esquired & bassaddict chat hour has been put on hold  . oh David heres another fish caught on your baits. And actually Esquired is a BIG reason Ive got back into pouring!!


----------



## little anth (Jan 24, 2008)

thats steve the teacher in the background of that pic of the rock :wink:


----------



## Nickk (Jan 24, 2008)

I feel that the only fair way to judge this would be to have an impartial 3rd party receive similar baits from each "contestant" and have them fish them and post pics.


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 24, 2008)

LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!! Im game, same color is the only rule ill make

Youll be able to tell whos baits are whos cause mine dont look like they are poured by a 2 year old!!!!!!!!!!ZINGGGGGGGGGG!!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 24, 2008)

BassAddict said:


> LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!! Im game, same color is the only rule ill make



Why same color - afraid? Everyone knows that my colors are awesome fishing catching schemes, the Bass Addict colors are something that my dog upchucked after eating rotten road kill. 

Yes a real angler can certainly tell the difference between my hand poured crappy baits and the Bass Addict creations - my baits will be the ones the fish eat and Bass Addict's baits, well you will see. At least when you use the Bass Addict's baits you will not get any fish smell on your hands :lol: 

Hmmm, who will volunteer to be our official tester. We need someone who will fish soon, so that rules out anyone in the Northern states


----------



## little anth (Jan 24, 2008)

dont worry dave ill catch some hogs on the ones u sent me before :wink: (hopefully)


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 24, 2008)

esquired said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!! Im game, same color is the only rule ill make
> ...



Game on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## redbug (Jan 24, 2008)

esquired said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


Road kill is an awesome color 
this should be fun
first the rumble in the jungle and now
the tackle test near Budapest.... you guys need to supply tickets get your passports ready.. I'll take 10%of the gate 
ALL RIGHTS RESERVERED
This is a official redbug event
rebroadcasting of the event without the written approval is strictly forbidden


----------

